# Houston - Chateau Real - Richmond Avenue Cigar



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

(Looks like DanRichmond didn't post this, so I will. Sorry for the short notice. -Squid will be there!)

The Great Cigar Mooch - May 23
5:00 PM - 7:00 PM

Come join Drew Estate representative 
Ryan Poehler as he samples cigars from our 
newest line, Chateau Real. This rich, creamy, smooth 
smoke will leave you wanting more!

Richmond Avenue Cigar
3301-M Fondren Rd.
Houston, TX 77063
713-975-9057
800-723-6778
www.richmondavenuecigar.com


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Dan at Richmond host another great event! I love sitting talking with the guys and shooting the breeze.Great time tonight, I met some great new fellas that were there. I met the rep for Drew Estate and he said that he had someone in Omaha tell him about the site the other day. So cool.

The Chateau Real is a really nice cigar and it seems like it is really great for the price point at around $6 a stick. I would pay more so I was surprised that are only $6.

Great times!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... I sat there after you left yapping with Sysrock and DanRichmond (Had to finish up that MAXX which wasn't quite as good as the Olde World Reserve) and kept him late in the shop. It was interesting to discover that all of us knew a "mutual aquaintance"... Left around 8:30, and Dan never once tried to kick us out early...


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... I sat there after you left yapping with Sysrock and DanRichmond (Had to finish up that MAXX which wasn't quite as good as the Olde World Reserve) and kept him late in the shop. It was interesting to discover that all of us knew a "mutual aquaintance"... Left around 8:30, and Dan never once tried to kick us out early...


Ah Ha! So your the reason he did got home until late.

Thanks for the posts and one of us will try to be more diligent in getting our events posted with all the particulars sooner.

Of course you enjoyed the Olde World Reserve more, Maxx is half the price.

Thanks again!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I had an Olde World Reserve too and it was perfect. It was great!


----------

